# Beretta BL-5 o/u value



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Found a few message boards with very limited info and what was there was from quite a while back. 

Here are a few shots.



































View attachment 40970


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I had a BL4 skeet grade 60/70's, good until it started doubling shots, then I sold it. Recoil operated hammers, still a very nice gun.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

No idea of value but that is a beautiful gun!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

wow


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

did you check gun broker?


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Be sure to let us know what you find out.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

devrep said:


> did you check gun broker?


Yeah, didn't find any.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

European designation is S57E. I found a few old posts where they sold in the 1100.. to 1200.00 range but nothing current. What is it choked? It looks like a really nice shotgun. I collect old doubles, mostly side by sides but I have 5 or 6 old Browning Superposed over/unders.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

devrep said:


> European designation is S57E. I found a few old posts where they sold in the 1100.. to 1200.00 range but nothing current. What is it choked? It looks like a really nice shotgun. I collect old doubles, mostly side by sides but I have 5 or 6 old Browning Superposed over/unders.


That's an expensive hobby^^

Top full, bottom mod fixed. Spoke to the smith at Briley he said they can be installed. I'm thinking I'll just leave it all original.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I hate seeing adjustable chokes added to old fixed choke shotguns.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

devrep said:


> I hate seeing adjustable chokes added to old fixed choke shotguns.


That's the way I'm leaning, from what I am hearing I got a pretty good deal on it. I'll likely just leave it as/is and shoot it. If I decide I need a different o/u with screw in's I'll just buy a different gun, I hate to start changing a gun that's coming up on 50 years old and in this condition. The action is still plenty stiff, I don't think it's seen much use.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

couple of my Brownings.
1931 (first year of production) custom shop engraved by Arnold Griebel. 32" barrels.







View attachment 41044


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

1956 custom by the same engraver.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Man those are beauties!!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

this is my oldest gun and one of my favorites for sporting clays. 1890 colt 12 ga. I have to shoot RST low pressure shells as it was made for black powder.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Well after a few PMs, and establishing I got a decent deal on my new to me gun. 

Y'all post up your shotguns, new or old doesn't matter. I think @devrep has a few more beauties we'd all appreciate!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

talked me into it 
1899 Parker Bros DHE. These were called "doctors guns" cause ordinary people couldn't afford this model.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

devrep said:


> talked me into it
> 1899 Parker Bros DHE. These were called "doctors guns" cause ordinary people couldn't afford this model.
> View attachment 41398


Ordinary people still can't lmao. Sweet Gun!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Y'all post up your shotguns, new or old doesn't matter. I think @devrep has a few more beauties we'd all appreciate!


This is like posting a White River fly rod when people have already shown their custom Scott/St Croixs lol but I really enjoy this 20ga Stevens 555 O/U made by Savage


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

20 and 28 ga guns are a blast, esp on quail. here's a 20ga browning superposed made in 1950 with ball grip.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

1967 28 ga







Superposed with Simmons barrels.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

1968 superposed 410 gauge. This is kinda scarce.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

@devrep that Parker is a beaut!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks. Here is is a plain jane Parker 20 gauge VH, built in 1906. Found this in a Tampa pawn shop, was kinda rough so I had the rusty barrels refinished, cleaned it up a bit and replaced the goey butt pad. Very light, lot of drop at heel.


----------



## jtaggart (Jul 26, 2018)

yobata said:


> This is like posting a White River fly rod when people have already shown their custom Scott/St Croixs lol but I really enjoy this 20ga Stevens 555 O/U made by Savage
> View attachment 41524


I have one, the silver, love shooting it, this will be my first season hunting upland with it.


----------



## Flats Raider (Jul 25, 2017)

I’ve owned a lot of them Perazzi, Beretta, Browning, etc.. Found a little SKB 500 in 20ga on Craigslist, of all places, and it has become one of my favorites. It’s a skeet killer. It’s the one in my profile photo.


----------



## Flats Raider (Jul 25, 2017)

@devrep have you checked those Superposed #’s to see if they are “salt guns”?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have 3 from the salt gun era (66 to 71 or 72). Years ago I spoke to Art at Art's Gunshop in St. Louis about them. His opinion at the time was that if they've gone over 40 years without a speck of rust that they aren't an issue. Been 50 years now. Not all Brownings of that era had the problem but a lot did. I did read the history about how and why the salt problem occurred, it was fascinating. Cost Browning a fortune but they took care of every gun that was returned.


----------



## Flats Raider (Jul 25, 2017)

Good deal!!! It really was a boondoggle for them.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a couple of Baretta 686 o/u that i hunt with and shoot sporting clays
one is a left hand 12 and the other a 20
I'm going bird hunting in the morning. Taking my 20 and my bird dog
its going to be 38 here in the morning


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

devrep said:


> thanks. Here is is a plain jane Parker 20 gauge VH, built in 1906. Found this in a Tampa pawn shop, was kinda rough so I had the rusty barrels refinished, cleaned it up a bit and replaced the goey butt pad. Very light, lot of drop at heel.
> View attachment 41826


Good for a taller shooter.


----------



## Flats Raider (Jul 25, 2017)

I’ve got a Beretta 682 with release triggers, boy is that different!!!


----------



## obrientimm (Jan 28, 2013)

I have bl-4s. My fav gun and won’t buy anything else for field hunting. 5 years ago bl4 was $500-800. Now seeing them for $1200. BL5 which is hard to find are usually $1500-2500. 20 and 28g are on the higher end of that spectrum. I found a guy willing to sell me his BL5 for $900. Waited two weeks and he sold it. Will never forgive myself. If your interested in selling send me pm.


----------



## Dajk (Jul 11, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> Found a few message boards with very limited info and what was there was from quite a while back.
> 
> Here are a few shots.
> View attachment 40960
> ...


Want to sell it?


----------



## Dajk (Jul 11, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> Gun is a 1969 model 12ga, 30" barrels, I would call it 90-95 out of 100, no rust, bluing is 100%, very light handling marks on rear stock, barrels look like they've never been shot but I think they're chrome lined (did they do that back then?), all engraving looks pristine.
> 
> Any info greatly appreciated!


A beautiful shotgun a nd worth a couple thousand to the rite buyer.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Dajk said:


> A beautiful shotgun a nd worth a couple thousand to the rite buyer.


Thanks. I'm planning on keeping it.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

^^^. Last years blue book of gun values


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

devrep said:


> thanks. Here is is a plain jane Parker 20 gauge VH, built in 1906. Found this in a Tampa pawn shop, was kinda rough so I had the rusty barrels refinished, cleaned it up a bit and replaced the goey butt pad. Very light, lot of drop at heel.
> View attachment 41826


I had a del grego vhe 12 gauge skeet grade upgraded AAA fancy. Super gun, traded for boat motor trailer...


----------

